

Coding for the unexpected - curio
http://www.onlineaspect.com/2009/08/31/coding-for-the-unexpected/

======
Morieris
Link gives only "Database Error". Is this intentionally ironic, or is it
unexpected?

~~~
curio
It should be back up now. Too much traffic I guess. :)

